# Weather modification



## squatster (Jul 1, 2021)

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/a...mastered-weather-modification-should-we-worry


----------



## squatster (Jul 1, 2021)

This stuff is so cool but so scary.
So many articles about this out there


----------

